# VAPO-CRESOLENE CO PAT'D U.S. JUNE 1895 ENC



## Carmo (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi All can anyone tell me the rarity and value of this VAPO-CRESOLENE CO PAT'D U.S. JUNE 1895 ENC 
 Cheers
 carmo


----------



## Carmo (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi again, try photo again


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Carmo,
 You can just load photo's directly to the forum if you like as long as they are re-sized [] .


----------



## Carmo (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Irish and Slcholt
 Thanks for that
 carmo


----------



## slaks29 (Oct 29, 2005)

Carmo, Vapo-Cresoline was like modern day Vicks Vapo rub. There was a small oil lamp with a metal dish on top that you put the vapo- cresoline in and lit the lamp. The heat from the lamp apparently filled the air with the vapors from the product which I think relieved congestion. I have a Vapo-cresoline lamp in the box that came out of anold house in my town. I wish I could send a picture but I'm not that computer literate. If I can I'll get my son to post a picture.


----------



## Hayes (Oct 29, 2005)

would it make a big difference in value with a pat date of july 94/ or different size? I was wondering if these bottles were considered as a poison with the bumps on them. I have 2 smaller ones, one with the 1894 date and one with 1895, the bigger one is also a 1894 pat.  do you know if they are all aqua?  I think i have lower part of the lamp out in one of my several unsorted boxes from a different find. I'll keep busy all winter researching the boxes of stuff i havent gone over yet!


----------



## slaks29 (Oct 29, 2005)

As I remember the only cresolene bottles I ever dug or saw were clear. It's a long time ago so maybe I'm wrong. I never kept any of them because they weren't valuable.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a clear and an aqua. I also have the lamp and lamp holder, but am looking for the plate and globe.


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 21, 2005)

The bottle also comes in cobalt. The cobalt bottle is quite a bit harder to find.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 21, 2005)

Would love to find a cobalt.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 21, 2005)

They come in clear, aqua, cobalt and amber. Yes they are a poison as the stuff was made with a small amount of creosote which is very toxic.[&:]  Probably cleared the sinuses while destroing the lungs.[]The cobalt and amber are worth $8 to $10. I've included a pic of a kind of greenish aqua bottle. Kept it because of the odd color.[]

 Merry Christmas []


----------

